# T11s + Archetypes + CX-Rays - New LBS built wheelset.



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I first started looking around for a "nice" wheelset a few months ago, but since I didn't have the money at the time, the powers that be forced me to research my options, else I'd have gotten a set of Ksyrium Elites and called it a day.

Long story short, I ended up with H+Son Archytypes laced to WI T11s, with Sapim CX-ray spokes. The rear wheel is laced 2-cross on the drive side with brass nipples while the NDS is radial with alloy nipples. The front is radially laced all the way using all alloy nipples; I weigh about 160lb, so I think this should all be good. Weight of the wheelset is over 1400 grams, however I don't recall the exact numbers, it was a quick weigh.

Since these are fair weather only wheels, I have yet to ride them in the crap we've had lately here in the "wet coast"; plus the bike they're supposed to go on isn't quite ready yet, either. 

Here's some pics I took with my phone.

View attachment 274535
View attachment 274536
View attachment 274537
View attachment 274538
View attachment 274539


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

wheel looks beautiful, but why did you decide radial lacing- because its lighter/stiffer?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a nice set of wheels. I just had some Archetypes laced to BHS hubs with Sapim spokes (Lasers front, Race rear). Really looking forward to see how they compare to my A23s.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

samh said:


> wheel looks beautiful, but why did you decide radial lacing- because its lighter/stiffer?


Thank! Yes, the shop suggested that it would make the wheel a bit stiffer and the hubs should be able to take the stress, so I went with it.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> That's a nice set of wheels. I just had some Archetypes laced to BHS hubs with Sapim spokes (Lasers front, Race rear). Really looking forward to see how they compare to my A23s.


Cheers! BHS is where I got the rims from, and I think my next set will use their hub for a crit wheelset I want to use this spring.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have the exact same spoke/rim combo but Alchemy hubs and like them a lot. They ride great compared to what I had before which was the same thing with Kinlin 270 rims. I'm about 150 and ride some pretty crappy roads and they've held up good. They should serve you well.

FYI, that black brake track is eventually going to be silver. It'll look spotty and pretty ugly at first but eventally just like any other black rim/silver brake track.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

You got a very big dish with this rear hub and you increased the dish with radial lacing on non drive side.
I would have gone with Sapim Race spokes on drive side and 2x lacing on non drive side.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> FYI, that black brake track is eventually going to be silver. It'll look spotty and pretty ugly at first but eventally just like any other black rim/silver brake track.


Yeah, I figured that'd be the case and LBS warned me about it as well. I'll just have to get to the silver part quickly then!


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Andreas_Illesch said:


> You got a very big dish with this rear hub and you increased the dish with radial lacing on non drive side.


Looks fine to me when comparing with other wheels. I'll see how they ride once the weather clears up, any problems and I can take them in to be redone by the shop.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow. Great looking build. We have a few of these exact same builds on the chopping block as we speak. Can't wait to get them laced up. 
I think I will be lacing the NDS 2x though.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Wow. Great looking build.


Thank you.



Zen Cyclery said:


> We have a few of these exact same builds on the chopping block as we speak. Can't wait to get them laced up.


The shop that built them couldn't wait, either. I'd asked them to take their time since they had a few HED Belgium sets to build before mine, I was surprised when they did it the next day out of their own excitement heh.


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Andreas_Illesch said:


> You got a very big dish with this rear hub and you increased the dish with radial lacing on non drive side.
> I would have gone with Sapim Race spokes on drive side and 2x lacing on non drive side.


I think by "dish", you mean tension ratio. With the radial spokes laced heads out, the tension ratio (DS/NDS) is _lower_ than it would be with 2x lacing.

Beautiful wheels, by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

heedongyee said:


> Beautiful wheels, by the way. :thumbsup:


Much appreciated.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

heedongyee said:


> heads out,


You're right, I haven't considered that.


----------



## tomcmpt (Jan 30, 2013)

Slick wheels! The sapim spokes are black?, painted?


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

tomcmpt said:


> Slick wheels! The sapim spokes are black?, painted?


Thanks! Yep, and as far as I know it's black oxide and not paint.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

While we're at it, I'm wondering if you guys could help me with choosing a set tires for these, I'm about to order some from Ribble. Normally I'd just put some Gatorskins on there, but this isn't a normal wheelset for me. I've narrowed down my choices to the following:

Conti GP4000S
Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp (non slick)
Michelin Pro Race 4 Service Course

I want comfortable, fast tires that are also reasonably cut/puncture resistant and are only a bit over 200g. These will be regular riding tires and not race day rubber. Since I already have experience with Conti the GP4000S would be my default choice, but I'm willing to give something new a try. I live in a very wet area so grip in rainy conditions would be a huge consideration.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

demonrider said:


> While we're at it, I'm wondering if you guys could help me with choosing a set tires for these, I'm about to order some from Ribble. Normally I'd just put some Gatorskins on there, but this isn't a normal wheelset for me. I've narrowed down my choices to the following:
> 
> Conti GP4000S
> Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp (non slick)
> ...


I love Conti GP4 seasons. Has everything you're asking for.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

demonrider said:


> Conti GP4000S
> Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp (non slick)
> Michelin Pro Race 4 Service Course


My vote goes to Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp. I have a pair in 700x25 since 02/2011 and they 're great. Low rolling resistance, super comfortable at 100psi, they hold well in wet, glass won't cut them easily so punctures are rare and wear is good so far. There's nothing not to love about them!

They weigh in at 229g (front) and 239g (rear) on my kitchen scale.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

CAADEL said:


> My vote goes to Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp. I have a pair in 700x25 since 02/2011 and they 're great. Low rolling resistance, super comfortable at 100psi, they hold well in wet, glass won't cut them easily so punctures are rare and wear is good so far. There's nothing not to love about them!
> 
> They weigh in at 229g (front) and 239g (rear) on my kitchen scale.


Awesome! I think I'll go with the Vredesteins just to try something new, I'm getting Conti's for raceday tires anyway. I like that weight as well.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I mounted some 700x25 Vredestein Fortezza Duocomp tires on my Alchemy rims, and they measured over 26mm out of the box. The 700x28 Schwalbe Durano tires measured 28.65mm, and came in under the stated 290g weight. Both look great with the black H+Son rims.


----------



## chandne (Jan 22, 2004)

Wheels look great. I hear those are great rims, and I already know the hubs and spokes are proven. 

This was one of my options as well...for all-round wheels...training, centuries, climbing, and racing if I dare. I don't know much about lacing, but great rims, hubs, and spokes. I could not decide for a couple of weeks. It drove me nuts. I decided to splurge and go with the DA 7900, HED C2 Belgium rims, and CX Ray spokes as well...basically the components that intrigued me the most. I went with 32-spoke hubs both back and front. I figured since I was using a relatively compliant spoke in the CX Ray, it would be compliant enough and yet stiff enough for the fast mountain descents and the climbs.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

CAADEL said:


> My vote goes to Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp. I have a pair in 700x25 since 02/2011 and they 're great. Low rolling resistance, super comfortable at 100psi, they hold well in wet, glass won't cut them easily so punctures are rare and wear is good so far. There's nothing not to love ...


Out of those choices i would have to second this opinion. I rode all 3 on extended basis and settled on the vredestein. Stocked up, then went tubeless...still have a bunch of new ones in the basement...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Nice looking build. Good choice on the Archetype's and WIs. I've used both albeit the WI's are H2 and H3s. Reliability and value are pretty good for both.


----------

